# exporter photos vers ipad



## cheepp (10 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour

Je ne trouve pas comment exporter des photos évènements ou album vers ipad mini. Dans itunes sur mon imac, je n'ai pas onglet photos.
IPHOTO 0,9
ITUNES 11 1 3 (8)
mac os 10 6 8
Merci


----------



## pickwick (4 Octobre 2017)

erreur


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (25 Novembre 2017)

Je crois que sur iPad tu ne peux plus exportr comme sur l'iphone. Tu dois activer photo dans iCloud


----------

